# Soft-close loo seats - is it too much to ask?



## lazybloke (21 Feb 2022)

Has anyone used a loo seat that has two fixings like below? 

Seems good at first, and has a soft close mechanism in the hinge.
But ultimately the design converts any slight sideways force on the seat into a rotational force at one of these fixings.
It's rubbish, no matter how tightly you do up the fixing, it eventually rotates, which means the seat drops sideways with an alarming clunk.

The manufacturer put a very strong glue pad underneath these fixings, so that everything seems very secure when you initially do up the bolts.
But over time that rotational forces make one of those fixings to work loose; this tends to destroy the glue pad, and then the fixing can never be made tight enough.

Not good, I don't like the design, but I do like the solid wood loo seat and soft-close. It's a Croydex product.

I've tried various different types of fixings, but the glue eventually fails, it works loose and the drop/clunk is inevitable.
Has anyone got a solution? Maybe something to use to reglue it?
Or failing that, why can't I find a decent wooden loo seat with soft-close that doesn't have these fixings?


----------



## Ridgeway (21 Feb 2022)

I always silicone these fixings on. I simply fill the void under the cover plate, tighten down (not too hard), position then final tighten and clean off.


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Feb 2022)

Not had an issue with ours, same fixings as yours, the seats are Roper Rhodes and I can highly recommend.
Never thought I’d be posting a pic of my loo seat but here goes!


----------



## lazybloke (21 Feb 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> Not had an issue with ours, same fixings as yours, the seats are Roper Rhodes and I can highly recommend.
> Never thought I’d be posting a pic of my loo seat but here goes!
> View attachment 632081



Thanks for the pic! Looks a more 'premium' product than Croydex, but I'm reluctant to spend more money until I've ruled out 'installer error'.

So a bit more research first, and will try to refix the old one with silicone. 
Or I could call a bathroom fitter.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2022)

We have one of these soft close toilet seats from Screwfix 
They don't have that double rotation kind of fitting that always slackens off. When you tighten it up, half of the nut snaps off so you know it's tightened correctly. 
No slippage whatsoever since I fitted it appropriately 18 months ago. Same one fitted to daughter's loo and no problems there, either.


----------



## bikingdad90 (21 Feb 2022)

Can you get in behind your loo. Those fixings are designed for loos with no access to the back. 

If you can get behind I would suggest you scrap them and replace with standard screw up ones, then any soft close will work hunky dory without needing to be replaced or adjusted.

As for how I know that, one toilet downstairs which I can get behind and one toilet upstairs that I must have replaced the fixings on about 4 times in 3 years!


----------



## lazybloke (21 Feb 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> Can you get in behind your loo. Those fixings are designed for loos with no access to the back.
> 
> If you can get behind I would suggest you scrap them and replace with standard screw up ones, then any soft close will work hunky dory without needing to be replaced or adjusted.
> 
> As for how I know that, one toilet downstairs which I can get behind and one toilet upstairs that I must have replaced the fixings on about 4 times in 3 years!


Yep, the rubber things that are only accessed from above were my last attempt.

Also tried something like these that do up from underneath, plus another variation that you can get a socket over to tighten more securely.





And another set where a long bolt protrudes below, you put a firm conical rubber grommet on, a washer underneath, then a nut. That does up tightly and wedges everything firmly into place. They all seem to shift.
I had no problems with normal loo seats, just these adjustable soft-closers.

Thanks for brand suggestions @PeteXXX and @SydZ ., will take a look.


----------



## Randomnerd (22 Feb 2022)

I feel your pain, OP.
Mine is an Ideal Standard, soft close plastic lid.
Forever tightening the damned thing, and it never lasts. I’ve made some sticky grommets this time, and it’s holding. 
But, I know deep down it’s about to slacken. One day, it will slacken, and I will be back to it.
Will watch this thread and await the final solution with interest.


----------



## OldShep (22 Feb 2022)

ive refitted both of our bathrooms over the last 6 years. RAK loos in both with soft close seats. Fitted and forgotten never needed to touch again. 
Sometimes the porcelain is as important as the fittings.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2022)

I've often wondered why the two holes for the seat fittings are so smooth and frictionless.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2022)

As per reply upthread - use silicone.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Feb 2022)

glue some wet & dry paper to underside of the fitting - will help it grip against the porcelain


----------



## lazybloke (22 Feb 2022)

Will try silicone.
Maybe jb Coldweld


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Will try silicone.
> Maybe jb Coldweld



I'd stick to silicone tbh. 

Apart from smelling nice and vinegary 😁 it sticks like a limpet on speed to smooth sanitary ware. 

Our previous sink in the bathroom was stuck straight onto tiles with silicone and it had to be smashed off to remove it - fortunately the tiles were being removed as well.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Mar 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Has anyone used a loo seat that has two fixings like below?
> 
> Seems good at first, and has a soft close mechanism in the hinge.
> But ultimately the design converts any slight sideways force on the seat into a rotational force at one of these fixings.
> ...



Do you have lazy ass boys whom piss all over the seat ? I’ve found that too be the main issue with these moving  . Tried to convince them to just sit down and pee !


----------



## lazybloke (6 Mar 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Do you have lazy ass boys whom piss all over the seat ? I’ve found that too be the main issue with these moving  . Tried to convince them to just sit down and pee !


Hell no, I only have one son, but he's been trained since birth to treat bathrooms with respect. 


As for the dodgy loo seat, I found a Woltu product that soft-closes, doesn't have the "rotational issue" with the mounts (difficult to explain that without a diagram) . Suffice to say it has a simper and apparently bomb-proof mounting system, with no need for glue , silicone or other sticky pads.
Looks like wood, but seems too light to be either real or manufactured wood, so I'm guessing it's plastic. On reflection, that's fine by me.


----------



## mistyoptic (9 Mar 2022)

Have had the same problem in the past. Bought an MDF one last year from Ikea and it’s been fine. Much better hinge design but only in painted finish so might not fit your criteria


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Mar 2022)

How did this pan out OP?

Pun intended.


----------



## lazybloke (20 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How did this pan out OP?
> 
> Pun intended.



See post #17. A Woltu loo seat from Amazon is now doing a fab job.
It has an old-school fixings to the pan; simple and effective. Had it a few weeks with no hint of unwanted movement.

Maybe I'll come back in 6-12 months to give a "long service review".


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Mar 2022)

lazybloke said:


> See post #17. A Woltu loo seat from Amazon is now doing a fab job.
> It has an old-school fixings to the pan; simple and effective. Had it a few weeks with no hint of unwanted movement.
> 
> Maybe I'll come back in 6-12 months to give a "long service review".



Sorry - I should've read back the thread.

May you have many happy hours on your new loo seat. 😁


----------

